# Equilibrio e morte



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

Sarà che ci sono persone che nascono equilibrate,sarà che non ho avuto la fortuna di nascere fra quelle ,e magari sto ancora cercando di capire se c'è un perchè....!Sarà che fin da piccolo ho sempre cercato un equilibrio affettivo,familiare,  magari le azioni ed i comportamenti che avevo, andavano in un altra direzione!Poi forse si cresce,e cerchi un equilibrio sentimentale,un equilibrio professionale,vorresti quel pizzico di serenità che ti è sempre mancata...!Gli amici di sempre, quelli con i quali sono cresciuto sorridono a miei discorsi,rimangono basiti,e mi ripetono che uno che ha fatto le scelte che ho fatto io, forse di certi equilibri se ne è sempre fregato!E invece no,oggi ho 41 anni,e mi rendo conto che ogni qual volta pensavo di aver trovato quell'equilibrio tanto agognato,arrivava un onda che trascinava via tutto,e la mia vita cambiava mio malgrado.Non le conto più queste ondate,ma quando navigo in un mare calmo mi aspetto sempre il peggio.Stavolta quell'onda si è presentata con svariati colpi di tosse,una tosse diversa da quelle che avevo sentito in precedenza a mio suocero, al quale oggi sono molto legato, mi sono trovato improvvisamente davanti un monitor, dove un dottore evidenzia un quadro clinico comporomesso ed una diagnosi drammatica e infausta.Ecco,l'onda che arriva,la mia vita ricambia,per forze di cose ricambia,sei  inebetito,e non sai cosa dire, a chi dire,sai solo che dovrai essere forte per te e per gli altri,sai solo che anche questa volta senti di dovertene far carico perchè senti così.Inizia una recita,non puoi dire tutto,puoi dire in parte,ti chiedi sei sia giusto,se sia giusto mentire  a chi guardandoti negli occhi ti chiede un filo di speranza.Ti senti un verme.Maledetta onda,ancora una volta.E così si inizia un percorso,accertamenti,ospedali,energie mentali che vanno a farsi friggere,disperazione che si mescola ad angoscia,malati di tumore,corsie,camici bianchi,ambienti ovattati dove a fatica filtra la luce del sole,il mondo è fuori,il mio mondo è fuori e non c'è più.Cammino come un fantasma,perchè in questo mondo parallelo fatti di corsie,luoghi asettici, luci soffuse,il tempo trascorre molto più lento,qui ci sono solo persone che aspettano di morire, di strappare qualche giorno di vita in più.Mi affaccio da una finestra in attesa di un ulteriore colloquio,e già, un ulteriore sofferenza,piano piano uccidono anche  le tue speranze residue.Anche voler sapere quanta vita ti resta ha un costo in questa nostra bell'italia.Il mio equilibrio?per un momento chiudo gli occhi, mi rivedo bambino su quella bicicletta sopra quello scivolo a doppia rampa,sono li sopra e aspetto,aspetto che i miei amici diano fuoco a sterpaglie e giornali facendo divampare un piccolo incendio alla fine della discesa dello scivolo,e quando le fiamme saranno relativamente alte lascerò i freni e giù per la discesa passando fra le fiamme..!!! é stato un grosso problema spiegare a mia madre perchè avevo una scarpa ed un calzino bruciato una sera!C'è un onda che mi aspetta,e laggiù infondo a questo percorso fatto di angoscia e dolore sta per arrivare,intanto mollo i freni le fiamme sono alte abbastanza......!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

non serve che aggiunga altro qui... ne abbiamo parlato a lungo...
io per qualunque cosa ci sono...lo sai
ti voglio bene


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non serve che aggiunga altro qui... ne abbiamo parlato a lungo...
> io per qualunque cosa ci sono...lo sai
> ti voglio bene


Grazie.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Può non fregartene nulla, e capisco, spero che non ti dia fastidio, ma non potevo fare a meno di dirti che leggendo mi sono sentita agghiacciare dentro.

Mi spiace. Ma non ci sono parole.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

Ho già detto molte volte che ho visutto l'ultimo anno e mezzo con a fianco una donna malata di tumore al seno. Proprio oggi è a fare la chemio. Almeno questa è leggera. Molto leggera.

So cosa vuol dire sentirsi dire certe cose perchè le ho vissute in prima persona a 25 anni. Su di me. Per mia fortuna nel mio caso si sbagliavano. Non era tumore.

So cosa stai provando. Non mollare.


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

mi spiace moltissimo, coraggio!:smile:
in questi casi bisogna farsi forza e prendere in mano la situazione, infondere sicurezza


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

sii forte, caro amico.


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

Purtroppo la vita è una corsa ad ostacoli, ci sono momenti in cui devi affrontare situazioni gravi.
Ma è proprio in questi momenti che occorre una grande forza interiore.
Sono convinto, per quanto ti conosco, che riuscirai ad affrontare di petto anche questa.
Per il resto, non posso che esserti vicino


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Può non fregartene nulla, e capisco, spero che non ti dia fastidio, ma non potevo fare a meno di dirti che leggendo mi sono sentita agghiacciare dentro.
> 
> Mi spiace. Ma non ci sono parole.


Mi frega e tanto nausicaa!Io ho le mie idee,e sono sincero, e anche grazie alle diversità di pensiero se oggi mi sento una persona migliore, hanno avuto il merito di aver cambiato in parte le mie misure di pensiero.Mi riferisco a te,tebe,il conte,lothar e tanti altri.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ho già detto molte volte che ho visutto l'ultimo anno e mezzo con a fianco una donna malata di tumore al seno. Proprio oggi è a fare la chemio. Almeno questa è leggera. Molto leggera.
> 
> So cosa vuol dire sentirsi dire certe cose perchè le ho vissute in prima persona a 25 anni. Su di me. Per mia fortuna nel mio caso si sbagliavano. Non era tumore.
> 
> So cosa stai provando. Non mollare.


Mollare?a costo di star male ma chi molla?é solo che non capisco se navigare in un mare piatto sia solo un illusione.


----------



## passerino (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che ci sono persone che nascono equilibrate,sarà che non ho avuto la fortuna di nascere fra quelle ,e magari sto ancora cercando di capire se c'è un perchè....!Sarà che fin da piccolo ho sempre cercato un equilibrio affettivo,familiare,  magari le azioni ed i comportamenti che avevo, andavano in un altra direzione!Poi forse si cresce,e cerchi un equilibrio sentimentale,un equilibrio professionale,vorresti quel pizzico di serenità che ti è sempre mancata...!Gli amici di sempre, quelli con i quali sono cresciuto sorridono a miei discorsi,rimangono basiti,e mi ripetono che uno che ha fatto le scelte che ho fatto io, forse di certi equilibri se ne è sempre fregato!E invece no,oggi ho 41 anni,e mi rendo conto che ogni qual volta pensavo di aver trovato quell'equilibrio tanto agognato,arrivava un onda che trascinava via tutto,e la mia vita cambiava mio malgrado.Non le conto più queste ondate,ma quando navigo in un mare calmo mi aspetto sempre il peggio.Stavolta quell'onda si è presentata con svariati colpi di tosse,una tosse diversa da quelle che avevo sentito in precedenza a mio suocero, al quale oggi sono molto legato, mi sono trovato improvvisamente davanti un monitor, dove un dottore evidenzia un quadro clinico comporomesso ed una diagnosi drammatica e infausta.Ecco,l'onda che arriva,la mia vita ricambia,per forze di cose ricambia,sei  inebetito,e non sai cosa dire, a chi dire,sai solo che dovrai essere forte per te e per gli altri,sai solo che anche questa volta senti di dovertene far carico perchè senti così.Inizia una recita,non puoi dire tutto,puoi dire in parte,ti chiedi sei sia giusto,se sia giusto mentire  a chi guardandoti negli occhi ti chiede un filo di speranza.Ti senti un verme.Maledetta onda,ancora una volta.E così si inizia un percorso,accertamenti,ospedali,energie mentali che vanno a farsi friggere,disperazione che si mescola ad angoscia,malati di tumore,corsie,camici bianchi,ambienti ovattati dove a fatica filtra la luce del sole,il mondo è fuori,il mio mondo è fuori e non c'è più.Cammino come un fantasma,perchè in questo mondo parallelo fatti di corsie,luoghi asettici, luci soffuse,il tempo trascorre molto più lento,qui ci sono solo persone che aspettano di morire, di strappare qualche giorno di vita in più.Mi affaccio da una finestra in attesa di un ulteriore colloquio,e già, un ulteriore sofferenza,piano piano uccidono anche  le tue speranze residue.Anche voler sapere quanta vita ti resta ha un costo in questa nostra bell'italia.Il mio equilibrio?per un momento chiudo gli occhi, mi rivedo bambino su quella bicicletta sopra quello scivolo a doppia rampa,sono li sopra e aspetto,aspetto che i miei amici diano fuoco a sterpaglie e giornali facendo divampare un piccolo incendio alla fine della discesa dello scivolo,e quando le fiamme saranno relativamente alte lascerò i freni e giù per la discesa passando fra le fiamme..!!! é stato un grosso problema spiegare a mia madre perchè avevo una scarpa ed un calzino bruciato una sera!C'è un onda che mi aspetta,e laggiù infondo a questo percorso fatto di angoscia e dolore sta per arrivare,intanto mollo i freni le fiamme sono alte abbastanza......!


sii forte amico mio.... sono basito mi dispiace un sacco.... in bocca al lupo


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi frega e tanto nausicaa!Io ho le mie idee,e sono sincero, e anche *grazie alle diversità di pensiero se oggi mi sento una persona migliore*, hanno avuto il merito di aver cambiato in parte le mie misure di pensiero.*Mi riferisco a te,tebe,il conte,lothar e tanti altri*.



[Sto scherzando]

Vuoi dire che ti senti migliore quando ti paragoni a noi merdacce? 

Dai, ci stava :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mollare?a costo di star male ma chi molla?*é solo che non capisco se navigare in un mare piatto sia solo un illusione*.


Già. Comunque forza.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*No*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> [Sto scherzando]
> 
> Vuoi dire che ti senti migliore quando ti paragoni a noi merdacce?
> 
> Dai, ci stava :smile:


No tranquilla!E che adesso ho imparato che pure non condividendo il modo di vivere di tebe non posso affermare che sia sbagliato,è solo il suo modo di vivere.Questo posto in questo mi ha veramente cambiato.Io mi sento quello che sono,ognuro è misura di se stesso,eppoi a modo mio sono stato una merdaccia anche io.:up:


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

ti sono vicina oscuro, davvero


----------



## sienne (29 Maggio 2013)

Caro Oscuro,

sono senza parole ... 
sii, forte! e mantieni la tua voglia di affrontare le cose ... 
ciò ti definisce ... 

sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mollare?a costo di star male ma chi molla?é solo che non capisco se navigare in un mare piatto sia solo un illusione.


E' una mera illusione. Funziona fino a quando fila tutto liscio. Poi ci sono gli imprevisti e vanno affrontati. Volenti o non. Ma conosco anche che non li affronta. Tu non mi sei sembrato il tipo. Ribadisco. Non mollare.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' una mera illusione. Funziona fino a quando fila tutto liscio. Poi ci sono gli imprevisti e vanno affrontati. Volenti o non. Ma conosco anche che non li affronta. Tu non mi sei sembrato il tipo. Ribadisco. Non mollare.


Mollare?a costo di star male,io quel vecchietto impaurito e spaurito solo non lo lascio...!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mollare?a costo di star male,io quel vecchietto impaurito e spaurito solo non lo lascio...!




sei forte; supererai anche questa dura prova.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Ok, io sono cretina.

Ma cretina forte.

Avevo creduto che... bè, avevo creduto che la malattia ce l'avessi tu Oscuro.

Non è certo una bella situazione comunque, ma sai che sollievo ora....
Immotivato va bè, ma insomma.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Nausika*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, io sono cretina.
> 
> Ma cretina forte.
> 
> ...


Tranquilla succede.


----------



## sienne (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, io sono cretina.
> 
> Ma cretina forte.
> 
> ...



Ciao,

siamo due cretine ... :smile: :smile: 

sollievo ... anche se, certo, ha toccato un'altra persona ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, io sono cretina.
> 
> Ma cretina forte.
> 
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> siamo due cretine ... :smile: :smile:
> 
> ...


 

ve possino a tutte e due


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ve possino a tutte e due



Ma porca puzzola.
Scusa, leggo quel suo scritto e sembra che gli accertamenti li stiano facendo A LUI.

La parte sul suocero, avevo capito che aveva riconosciuto in sè i sintomi che aveva avuto anche il suocero, o qualcosa di simile.
E che i suoi cari lo guardavano e gli chiedevano se LUI aveva speranze.

Dai eh! Era possibile sbagliarsi...

Cazzarola, meglio così... che colpo.
E scusa se dico meglio, ma tra un suocero più avanti in età e Oscuro, meglio il suocero.
Mia madre avrebbe volentieri fatto a cambio quando mia cognata è stata mangiata dalla leucemia.


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

ricordo mio PADRE, la tosse anche lui, lo accompagnai a fare una visita, io di la a guardare il monitor, proprio come te, con l'amico radiologo che mi spiegava passo passo tutto. era pieno, polmoni, stomaco, fegato, anche parte delle ossa.
non sapevo se piangere già o aspettare il giusto momento che arrivò da li a poco. Rivestitosi ed uscito da quella sala, mi guardò, mi prese sotto braccio e mi disse "coraggio". 

Ho ancora quella maledetta scena in testa e sinceramente rivivendola piango ancora a distanza di due anni.


Scopriì solo dopo che sapeva tutto da tanti anni e che non aveva voluto far nulla per evitare sofferenze a noi tutti.


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A LUI.
> 
> se LUI .


non sono io.


----------



## sienne (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma porca puzzola.
> Scusa, leggo quel suo scritto e sembra che gli accertamenti li stiano facendo A LUI.
> 
> La parte sul suocero, avevo capito che aveva riconosciuto in sè i sintomi che aveva avuto anche il suocero, o qualcosa di simile.
> ...


Ciao Nau,

avevo capito, uguale uguale a te. 

comunque, è vero, anche se è brutto dirlo ... 
perché il percorso è pesante ... per chi colpisce ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sono io.


Tu sei Lui. Non LUI.

no? :smile:


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tu sei Lui. Non LUI.
> 
> no? :smile:


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mollare?a costo di star male ma chi molla?é solo che non capisco se navigare in un mare piatto sia solo un illusione.



sì, per me, la strada è sempre in salita
ormai ci sono abituata


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

*Oscuro*

ma come dicono a Trento. MINCHIA!

Da come hai scritto sembrava fossi tu il malato. 

il bocca al lupo al "vecchietto".


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma come dicono a Trento. MINCHIA!
> 
> Da come hai scritto sembrava fossi tu il malato.
> 
> il bocca al lupo al "vecchietto".


In effetti si prestava a questa dubbia interpretazione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti si prestava a questa dubbia interpretazione.



bricconcello.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Non sapevo avessi un suocero. Brutta cosa la malattia. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che ci sono persone che nascono equilibrate,sarà che non ho avuto la fortuna di nascere fra quelle ,e magari sto ancora cercando di capire se c'è un perchè....!Sarà che fin da piccolo ho sempre cercato un equilibrio affettivo,familiare,  magari le azioni ed i comportamenti che avevo, andavano in un altra direzione!Poi forse si cresce,e cerchi un equilibrio sentimentale,un equilibrio professionale,vorresti quel pizzico di serenità che ti è sempre mancata...!Gli amici di sempre, quelli con i quali sono cresciuto sorridono a miei discorsi,rimangono basiti,e mi ripetono che uno che ha fatto le scelte che ho fatto io, forse di certi equilibri se ne è sempre fregato!E invece no,oggi ho 41 anni,e mi rendo conto che ogni qual volta pensavo di aver trovato quell'equilibrio tanto agognato,arrivava un onda che trascinava via tutto,e la mia vita cambiava mio malgrado.Non le conto più queste ondate,ma quando navigo in un mare calmo mi aspetto sempre il peggio.Stavolta quell'onda si è presentata con svariati colpi di tosse,una tosse diversa da quelle che avevo sentito in precedenza a mio suocero, al quale oggi sono molto legato, mi sono trovato improvvisamente davanti un monitor, dove un dottore evidenzia un quadro clinico comporomesso ed una diagnosi drammatica e infausta.Ecco,l'onda che arriva,la mia vita ricambia,per forze di cose ricambia,sei  inebetito,e non sai cosa dire, a chi dire,sai solo che dovrai essere forte per te e per gli altri,sai solo che anche questa volta senti di dovertene far carico perchè senti così.Inizia una recita,non puoi dire tutto,puoi dire in parte,ti chiedi sei sia giusto,se sia giusto mentire  a chi guardandoti negli occhi ti chiede un filo di speranza.Ti senti un verme.Maledetta onda,ancora una volta.E così si inizia un percorso,accertamenti,ospedali,energie mentali che vanno a farsi friggere,disperazione che si mescola ad angoscia,malati di tumore,corsie,camici bianchi,ambienti ovattati dove a fatica filtra la luce del sole,il mondo è fuori,il mio mondo è fuori e non c'è più.Cammino come un fantasma,perchè in questo mondo parallelo fatti di corsie,luoghi asettici, luci soffuse,il tempo trascorre molto più lento,qui ci sono solo persone che aspettano di morire, di strappare qualche giorno di vita in più.Mi affaccio da una finestra in attesa di un ulteriore colloquio,e già, un ulteriore sofferenza,piano piano uccidono anche  le tue speranze residue.Anche voler sapere quanta vita ti resta ha un costo in questa nostra bell'italia.Il mio equilibrio?per un momento chiudo gli occhi, mi rivedo bambino su quella bicicletta sopra quello scivolo a doppia rampa,sono li sopra e aspetto,aspetto che i miei amici diano fuoco a sterpaglie e giornali facendo divampare un piccolo incendio alla fine della discesa dello scivolo,e quando le fiamme saranno relativamente alte lascerò i freni e giù per la discesa passando fra le fiamme..!!! é stato un grosso problema spiegare a mia madre perchè avevo una scarpa ed un calzino bruciato una sera!C'è un onda che mi aspetta,e laggiù infondo a questo percorso fatto di angoscia e dolore sta per arrivare,intanto mollo i freni le fiamme sono alte abbastanza......!


Mi dispiace Oscuro per tuo suocero ma saprai e saprete star gli vicino ed aiutarlo sia moralmente che fisicamente, un abbraccio


----------



## perplesso (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mollare?a costo di star male,io quel vecchietto impaurito e spaurito solo non lo lascio...!


perchè star male dottò?   sai che quest'uomo ha un percorso di breve durata.   cercate di farglielo percorrere con leggerezza.

chiedetegli se ha qualche sogno ancora da realizzare e (se possibile) aiutatelo a realizzarlo.

farà stare meglio anche te


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè star male dottò?   sai che quest'uomo ha un percorso di breve durata.   cercate di farglielo percorrere con leggerezza.
> 
> chiedetegli se ha qualche sogno ancora da realizzare e (se possibile) aiutatelo a realizzarlo.
> 
> farà stare meglio anche te


----------



## Spider (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sapevo avessi un suocero. Brutta cosa la malattia. Mi dispiace.


cioè non sapevi che era sposato?
o uno può avere il suocero... esente la mugliera?
vedi con Oscuro... tutto finisce in cazzataggine.
pure la malattia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Maggio 2013)

Bisogna farsene una ragione, di vita e di morte. Per quanto sembra strano, le ragioni per cui si vive sono poche, mentre le ragioni per cui si evita la morte, sono tante. Ma evitare la morte non è anche favorire la vita.

Quindi so, che un giorno la vita sarà giunto a un termine oltre il quale non sono disposto a vivere, se la scelta è mia. E se la scelta non è mia, dovrò comunque accettare che la vita sia giunta a un termine, opporsi è inutile e ulteriormente dannoso. Perché gli ultimi istanti della vita servono a concludere con il mmondo e avviarsi all'ultimo viaggio che ci resta.

Tutto sta nella partenza. Se ti aggrappi alla vita e cerchi di vivere oltre il possibile, perdi nel frattempo il treno, ossia la serenità innata per affrontare questo passaggio fra vita e morte. La fatica effettivamente sta nella vita, morire si deve e comunque si può. Io cerco di poter morire e quindi non affezionarmi mai a tal punto di dover rinunciare a quel che ritengo la più grande inculata mai presa: la vita.

Tu che parli sempre favorevolmente alle inculate, cerca di vedere questo aspetto, che magari ti trovi anche una ragione con la quale potrai osservare la fine come inizio di qualcosa di migliore ... perché infatti la fine della vita non è altro che una continuazione di un percorso brevemente interrotto. Un percorso, un mondo molto migliore di questo qui.

Certo, ti puoi trovare spaesato, ma in realtà, questo mondo lo visiti tutte le notti nei sogni più profondi, e l'unica reale differenza sta nel fatto che non ti svegli più. La morte non è la fine assoluta, è soltanto la fine della vita.

Quel che capita ad altri ti potrà servire come lezione. E' difficile, non lo nego, lasciar andare qualcuno dove non lo puoi raggiungere. Ma è solo relativamente vero, perché con i sogni ci riesci. E nello stesso tempo, è difficile lasciare il mondo, perché magari ti sei affezionato. Ma è solo relativamente vero, perché nel sogno che ha inizio, c'è ancora.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2013)

M sento di dirti che è fortunato ad avere vicino un genero come te

ti sono vicina


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> cioè *non sapevi che era sposato?*
> o uno può avere il suocero... esente la mugliera?
> vedi con Oscuro... tutto finisce in cazzataggine.
> pure la malattia.


No.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bisogna farsene una ragione, di vita e di morte. Per quanto sembra strano, le ragioni per cui si vive sono poche, mentre le ragioni per cui si evita la morte, sono tante. Ma evitare la morte non è anche favorire la vita.
> 
> Quindi so, che un giorno la vita sarà giunto a un termine oltre il quale non sono disposto a vivere, se la scelta è mia. E se la scelta non è mia, dovrò comunque accettare che la vita sia giunta a un termine, opporsi è inutile e ulteriormente dannoso. Perché gli ultimi istanti della vita servono a concludere con il mmondo e avviarsi all'ultimo viaggio che ci resta.
> 
> ...



Sono rimasto affascinato, grazie per quello che hai scritto è bellissimo.

Perchè non lo blogghi?


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

*Quibbelqurz, *tu e pochi altri, sapete dire le cose con un particolare fascino e, seppure non abituato a lungaggini, ti leggo, anzi vi leggo, con piacevole interesse. 

grazie.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che ci sono persone che nascono equilibrate,sarà che non ho avuto la fortuna di nascere fra quelle ,e magari sto ancora cercando di capire se c'è un perchè....!Sarà che fin da piccolo ho sempre cercato un equilibrio affettivo,familiare,  magari le azioni ed i comportamenti che avevo, andavano in un altra direzione!Poi forse si cresce,e cerchi un equilibrio sentimentale,un equilibrio professionale,vorresti quel pizzico di serenità che ti è sempre mancata...!Gli amici di sempre, quelli con i quali sono cresciuto sorridono a miei discorsi,rimangono basiti,e mi ripetono che uno che ha fatto le scelte che ho fatto io, forse di certi equilibri se ne è sempre fregato!E invece no,oggi ho 41 anni,e mi rendo conto che ogni qual volta pensavo di aver trovato quell'equilibrio tanto agognato,arrivava un onda che trascinava via tutto,e la mia vita cambiava mio malgrado.Non le conto più queste ondate,ma quando navigo in un mare calmo mi aspetto sempre il peggio.Stavolta quell'onda si è presentata con svariati colpi di tosse,una tosse diversa da quelle che avevo sentito in precedenza a mio suocero, al quale oggi sono molto legato, mi sono trovato improvvisamente davanti un monitor, dove un dottore evidenzia un quadro clinico comporomesso ed una diagnosi drammatica e infausta.Ecco,l'onda che arriva,la mia vita ricambia,per forze di cose ricambia,sei  inebetito,e non sai cosa dire, a chi dire,sai solo che dovrai essere forte per te e per gli altri,sai solo che anche questa volta senti di dovertene far carico perchè senti così.Inizia una recita,non puoi dire tutto,puoi dire in parte,ti chiedi sei sia giusto,se sia giusto mentire  a chi guardandoti negli occhi ti chiede un filo di speranza.Ti senti un verme.Maledetta onda,ancora una volta.E così si inizia un percorso,accertamenti,ospedali,energie mentali che vanno a farsi friggere,disperazione che si mescola ad angoscia,malati di tumore,corsie,camici bianchi,ambienti ovattati dove a fatica filtra la luce del sole,il mondo è fuori,il mio mondo è fuori e non c'è più.Cammino come un fantasma,perchè in questo mondo parallelo fatti di corsie,luoghi asettici, luci soffuse,il tempo trascorre molto più lento,qui ci sono solo persone che aspettano di morire, di strappare qualche giorno di vita in più.Mi affaccio da una finestra in attesa di un ulteriore colloquio,e già, un ulteriore sofferenza,piano piano uccidono anche  le tue speranze residue.Anche voler sapere quanta vita ti resta ha un costo in questa nostra bell'italia.Il mio equilibrio?per un momento chiudo gli occhi, mi rivedo bambino su quella bicicletta sopra quello scivolo a doppia rampa,sono li sopra e aspetto,aspetto che i miei amici diano fuoco a sterpaglie e giornali facendo divampare un piccolo incendio alla fine della discesa dello scivolo,e quando le fiamme saranno relativamente alte lascerò i freni e giù per la discesa passando fra le fiamme..!!! é stato un grosso problema spiegare a mia madre perchè avevo una scarpa ed un calzino bruciato una sera!C'è un onda che mi aspetta,e laggiù infondo a questo percorso fatto di angoscia e dolore sta per arrivare,intanto mollo i freni le fiamme sono alte abbastanza......!


Ammiro veramente il modo con cui fronteggi certe offese che la vita ti fa.
Non ho dubbio che sarai forte per te e per chi ti è vicino.
Coraggio.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2013)

*Si*

Vi ringrazio tutti,purtroppo gestisco questa situazione in prima persona,probabilmente non essere chiamato in causa come figlio ma come genero mi porta a mantenere quel minimo di lucidità.Adesso mi chiedo e vi chiedo:si possono chiedere 340 euro per un visita di 15 minuti,per sentirsi dire che bisogna fare ulteriori accertamenti,e dopo quelli decidere il da farsi?Per fare una  tac total body aspettare fino al 15 luglio? chiaramente in una clinica privata fai tutto il giorno stesso....Spesso ho avuto scontri con utenti che si offendevano quando scrivevo che questo è un paese di merda,forse  perchè per motivi diversi son chiamato a scontrarmi ogni giorno con gente disperata che magari non ha la possibilità di spendere 340 euro per sapere se si potrà curare o meno.In un paese civile è accettabile una cosa simile?


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

oscuro, quando si è toccati nell'Io tutto è sbagliato. Ti dicevo ieri, che vista l'età, le cellule si riprodurranno lentamente. non penso valga la pena sottoporre a cure "pesanti" il proprio caro, ma aiutarlo a gestire la propria malattia e soprattutto standogli vicino. Certamente ciascuno la pensa in modo diverso.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> oscuro, quando si è toccati nell'Io tutto è sbagliato. Ti dicevo ieri, che vista l'età, le cellule si riprodurranno lentamente. non penso valga la pena sottoporre a cure "pesanti" il proprio caro, ma aiutarlo a gestire la propria malattia e soprattutto standogli vicino. Certamente ciascuno la pensa in modo diverso.


Non discuto il tuo scritto,discuto il resto.....!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti,purtroppo gestisco questa situazione in prima persona,probabilmente non essere chiamato in causa come figlio ma come genero mi porta a mantenere quel minimo di lucidità.Adesso mi chiedo e vi chiedo:si possono chiedere 340 euro per un visita di 15 minuti,per sentirsi dire che bisogna fare ulteriori accertamenti,e dopo quelli decidere il da farsi?Per fare una  tac total body aspettare fino al 15 luglio? chiaramente in una clinica privata fai tutto il giorno stesso....Spesso ho avuto scontri con utenti che si offendevano quando scrivevo che questo è un paese di merda,forse  perchè per motivi diversi son chiamato a scontrarmi ogni giorno con gente disperata che magari non ha la possibilità di spendere 340 euro per sapere se si potrà curare o meno.In un paese civile è accettabile una cosa simile?



Sì è indecente...

In una occasione molto meno tragica, cercavo di prenotare la prima ecografia mentre aspettavo Fra.
"Signora, il primo posto disponibile è a dicembre"
"Ma a Dicembre Fra è già uscita..."
"Eeeeee... che le posso dire? Vada privatamente"


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì è indecente...
> 
> In una occasione molto meno tragica, cercavo di prenotare la prima ecografia mentre aspettavo Fra.
> "Signora, il primo posto disponibile è a dicembre"
> ...


Ti dirò di più.Credo che ci sia proprio la volontà di spingere le persone nel privato...!


----------



## gas (30 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti,purtroppo gestisco questa situazione in prima persona,probabilmente non essere chiamato in causa come figlio ma come genero mi porta a mantenere quel minimo di lucidità.Adesso mi chiedo e vi chiedo:si possono chiedere 340 euro per un visita di 15 minuti,per sentirsi dire che bisogna fare ulteriori accertamenti,e dopo quelli decidere il da farsi?Per fare una tac total body aspettare fino al 15 luglio? chiaramente in una clinica privata fai tutto il giorno stesso....Spesso ho avuto scontri con utenti che si offendevano quando scrivevo che questo è un paese di merda,forse perchè per motivi diversi son chiamato a scontrarmi ogni giorno con gente disperata che magari non ha la possibilità di spendere 340 euro per sapere se si potrà curare o meno.In un paese civile è accettabile una cosa simile?


hai ragione ad essere sconvolto per il servizio sanitario
ci sono passato 3 anni fa, con una persona anziana, quando lo portavo al pronto soccorso perchè stava male, mi facevano trascorrere la notte per poi rimandarmelo a casa senza avergli fatto nulla e dicendomi che era anziano per cui cosa potevo pretendere. dopo molte litigate mi sono dovuto rivolgere a strutture private.

purtroppo siamo in un paese di merda


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> hai ragione ad essere sconvolto per il servizio sanitario
> ci sono passato 3 anni fa, con una persona anziana, quando lo portavo al pronto soccorso perchè stava male, mi facevano trascorrere la notte per poi rimandarmelo a casa senza avergli fatto nulla e dicendomi che era anziano per cui cosa potevo pretendere. dopo molte litigate mi sono dovuto rivolgere a strutture private.
> 
> purtroppo siamo in un paese di merda


Mi sconvolge pensare che una persona con una minima disponiblità economica è condannata a morire come un cane.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti,purtroppo gestisco questa situazione in prima persona,probabilmente non essere chiamato in causa come figlio ma come genero mi porta a mantenere quel minimo di lucidità.Adesso mi chiedo e vi chiedo:si possono chiedere 340 euro per un visita di 15 minuti,per sentirsi dire che bisogna fare ulteriori accertamenti,e dopo quelli decidere il da farsi?Per fare una  tac total body aspettare fino al 15 luglio? chiaramente in una clinica privata fai tutto il giorno stesso....Spesso ho avuto scontri con utenti che si offendevano quando scrivevo che questo è un paese di merda,forse  perchè per motivi diversi son chiamato a scontrarmi ogni giorno con gente disperata che magari non ha la possibilità di spendere 340 euro per sapere se si potrà curare o meno.In un paese civile è accettabile una cosa simile?


Giorni fa proprio di questo discutevo con Minerva. 
Prevenzione prevenzione e poi se non hai i soldi fai in tempo a morire prima di avere una diagnosi...


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti,purtroppo gestisco questa situazione in prima persona,probabilmente non essere chiamato in causa come figlio ma come genero mi porta a mantenere quel minimo di lucidità.Adesso mi chiedo e vi chiedo:si possono chiedere 340 euro per un visita di 15 minuti,per sentirsi dire che bisogna fare ulteriori accertamenti,e dopo quelli decidere il da farsi?Per fare una  tac total body aspettare fino al 15 luglio? chiaramente in una clinica privata fai tutto il giorno stesso....Spesso ho avuto scontri con utenti che si offendevano quando scrivevo che questo è un paese di merda,forse  perchè per motivi diversi son chiamato a scontrarmi ogni giorno con gente disperata che magari non ha la possibilità di spendere 340 euro per sapere se si potrà curare o meno.In un paese civile è accettabile una cosa simile?


hai almeno ottenuto la ricevuta dal tipo dei 340 euro?

Puoi andare con la prescrizione del medico in una clinica convenzionata.   non è il massimo della vita,ma almeno non aspetti 45 giorni e non devi tirare fuori tu altri soldi.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> hai almeno ottenuto la ricevuta dal tipo dei 340 euro?
> 
> Puoi andare con la prescrizione del medico in una clinica convenzionata. non è il massimo della vita,ma almeno non aspetti 45 giorni e non devi tirare fuori tu altri soldi.


Andiamo di corsa......!


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2013)

attaccati al telefono e chiedi,tra Roma e circondario ci dev'essere per forza una clinica convenzionata con l'ASL che ti accetta la richiesta del medico.     per una volta tralascio le mie considerazioni sulla sanità convenzionata e ti auguro di risolvere la cosa almeno in settimana

strano che il tipo dei 340 euro non te ne abbia suggerita una,di solito sono ammanicati


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> attaccati al telefono e chiedi,tra Roma e circondario ci dev'essere per forza una clinica convenzionata con l'ASL che ti accetta la richiesta del medico. per una volta tralascio le mie considerazioni sulla sanità convenzionata e ti auguro di risolvere la cosa almeno in settimana
> 
> strano che il tipo dei 340 euro non te ne abbia suggerita una,di solito sono ammanicati


Già fatto,sia noi che il medico di famiglia ci siamo attaccati al telefono,prima data disponibile,14 luglio a viterbo....non aggiungo altro.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già fatto,sia noi che il medico di famiglia ci siamo attaccati al telefono,prima data disponibile,14 luglio a viterbo....non aggiungo altro.


prova in Toscana.    io mio padre ai tempi da Spezia lo portai a Pistoia.

Tu prova a vedere su Siena cosa riesci a spuntare


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> prova in Toscana. io mio padre ai tempi da Spezia lo portai a Pistoia.
> 
> Tu prova a vedere su Siena cosa riesci a spuntare


Perplesso,sti cavoli di 400 euro se poi devo portarlo in toscana....!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti,purtroppo gestisco questa situazione in prima persona,probabilmente non essere chiamato in causa come figlio ma come genero mi porta a mantenere quel minimo di lucidità.Adesso mi chiedo e vi chiedo:si possono chiedere 340 euro per un visita di 15 minuti,per sentirsi dire che bisogna fare ulteriori accertamenti,e dopo quelli decidere il da farsi?Per fare una  tac total body aspettare fino al 15 luglio? chiaramente in una clinica privata fai tutto il giorno stesso....Spesso ho avuto scontri con utenti che si offendevano quando scrivevo che questo è un paese di merda,forse  perchè per motivi diversi son chiamato a scontrarmi ogni giorno con gente disperata che magari non ha la possibilità di spendere 340 euro per sapere se si potrà curare o meno.In un paese civile è accettabile una cosa simile?



Caro Oscuro leggo solo ora la tua triste storia e ti sono vicino...e mi sembra tutto cosi'strano,e dire non vivi,senza offesa per nessuno a Canicatti'. Ma dovrebbe esistere anche li',la via di mezzo,cioe'ospedale ma a pagamento...io l'ho provato qua',e sono stato contento.Che ne dici?


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perplesso,sti cavoli di 400 euro se poi devo portarlo in toscana....!


lo so.   io ho dovuto portare mia madre da Spezia a Brescia per le protesi alle ginocchia,fai te.

non ti sto ad enumerare le bestemmie.   ma tanto o così o così.

io credo che tra Siena e Grosseto qualcosa in tempi rapidi lo trovi.   coraggio


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro leggo solo ora la tua triste storia e ti sono vicino...e mi sembra tutto cosi'strano,e dire non vivi,senza offesa per nessuno a Canicatti'. Ma dovrebbe esistere anche li',la via di mezzo,cioe'ospedale ma a pagamento...io l'ho provato qua',e sono stato contento.Che ne dici?


Per fortuna da noi in Veneto
La Sanità tiene ancora molto bene.
Sai vengono da Roma a operarsi al seno nelle nostre strutture.
A Negrar non ti dico.

Ma la sanità migliore d'Europa è quella tedesca.

Lo stato in cui vivete non vi piace?
Lasciatelo: nessuno vi obbliga a stare qua.

Fine delle discussioni.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più.Credo che ci sia proprio la volontà di spingere le persone nel privato...!



Finalmente lo hai capito.

E c'è molto di peggio caro oscuro, molto di peggio. Apriti gli occhi, e se qualcosa non ti quadra scrivila.


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

non ci crederete: hanno operato stamane d'urgenza mio cognato, 54 anni, ricoverato ieri per un possibile blocco intestianle ed invece gli hanno tolto una malefica palla del diametro di 10cm. 

è una presente quotidianità: dovremmo imparare a vivere la vita come se l'attimo presente fosse sempre l'ultimo.


----------



## passerino (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ci crederete: hanno operato stamane d'urgenza mio cognato, 54 anni, ricoverato ieri per un possibile blocco intestianle ed invece gli hanno tolto una malefica palla del diametro di 10cm.
> 
> è una presente quotidianità: dovremmo imparare a vivere la vita come se l'attimo presente fosse sempre l'ultimo.


cazzo meno male ha avuto il blocco.... era peduncolato aveva irrorazione... ? che gli hanno detto?


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> cazzo meno male ha avuto il blocco.... era peduncolato aveva irrorazione... ? che gli hanno detto?


non sò ancora nulla di definitivo, vado a trovarlo dopo in ospedale. dalle prime notizie, nulla di buono. purtroppo.


----------



## passerino (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sò ancora nulla di definitivo, vado a trovarlo dopo in ospedale. dalle prime notizie, nulla di buono. purtroppo.


cavolo.... però senti gia che nn hanno tolto intestino a metri è un segno buono..... adesso aspettate la biopsia ma se era sviluppato nel lume intestinale è già buona cosa.... è peggio se sviluppa sulla parete... :-(


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ci crederete: hanno operato stamane d'urgenza mio cognato, 54 anni, ricoverato ieri per un possibile blocco intestianle ed invece gli hanno tolto una malefica palla del diametro di 10cm.
> 
> è una presente quotidianità: dovremmo imparare a vivere la vita come se l'attimo presente fosse sempre l'ultimo.



La scorsa settimana, mio cognato, anni 57 operato d'urgenza, angioplastica. Non è un tumore ma......ha ribadito un concetto che avevo già dentro, vivere quello che la vita mi da ogni giorno, io le variabili per quanto posso, sto imparando a renderle migliori.


----------



## Lui (30 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> cavolo.... però senti gia che nn hanno tolto intestino a metri è un segno buono..... adesso aspettate la biopsia ma se era sviluppato nel lume intestinale è già buona cosa.... è peggio se sviluppa sulla parete... :-(


spero sia così. però che tristezza la vita.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> spero sia così. però che tristezza la vita.


Mi spiace molto...ti abbraccio


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Ho letto adesso Oscuro.
Ti sono vicina, ci sono passata diverse volte e l'ultima da pochissimo.
Fatevi forza.
Fino a che è possibile, cercate di fare cose belle assieme: darete a lui la serenità e un sorriso è sempre un bel ricordo.


...
Ho sentito che nella vostra regione la sanità è allo sbando... abbiamo ringraziato il cielo che qui ancora regga.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Per fortuna da noi in Veneto
> La Sanità tiene ancora molto bene.
> Sai vengono da Roma a operarsi al seno nelle nostre strutture.
> A Negrar non ti dico.
> ...


Non so cosa risponderti,o meglio:avrei parecchio da aggiungere,avrei da aggiungere che alcuni miei sospetti erano fondati,che quando hai 80anni sei sacrificabile sull'altare dei tagli alla sanità,non sei terapizzabile,non fanno analisi,accertamenti,non gli frega un cazzo puoi anche morire,e pazienza se magari puoi convivere con quel tumore per altri 3 o 4 anni....sei un numero.Forse in veneto le cose funzionano diversamente,ma l'italia non è il veneto.Siete rimasti tu e berlusconi a sostenere che questo e un grande paese...senza polemica.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non so cosa risponderti,o meglio:avrei parecchio da aggiungere,avrei da aggiungere che alcuni miei sospetti erano fondati,che quando hai 80anni sei sacrificabile sull'altare dei tagli alla sanità,non sei terapizzabile,non fanno analisi,accertamenti,non gli frega un cazzo puoi anche morire,e pazienza se magari puoi convivere con quel tumore per altri 3 o 4 anni....sei un numero.Forse in veneto le cose funzionano diversamente,ma l'italia non è il veneto.Siete rimasti tu e berlusconi a sostenere che questo e un grande paese...senza polemica.


Senza polemica io ti dico.
Se sei un dipendente dello stato e ti sento dire che il tuo stato è uno stato di merda.
Ti consegno il licenziamento in tronco per vilipendio alle istituzioni.

Stai sempre a frignare e lamentarti.
Ma sono sempre gli altri a dover fare no?

Tu cosa fai per migliorare le cose eh?

E piaccia o meno il sistema sanitario italiano è migliore di quello di altri stati, e peggiore di quello di altri stati.

In Veneto difendiamo con i denti le nostre risorse.
Perchè abbiamo capito che imprecare e schifarsi non serve a niente.
Alla fine anche il popolo si stanca ad ascoltare sempre le stesse lamentele.

Andiamo a vedere negli USA come andava prima di Obama per i poveracci.


----------



## viola di mare (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che ci sono persone che nascono equilibrate,sarà che non ho avuto la fortuna di nascere fra quelle ,e magari sto ancora cercando di capire se c'è un perchè....!Sarà che fin da piccolo ho sempre cercato un equilibrio affettivo,familiare, magari le azioni ed i comportamenti che avevo, andavano in un altra direzione!Poi forse si cresce,e cerchi un equilibrio sentimentale,un equilibrio professionale,vorresti quel pizzico di serenità che ti è sempre mancata...!Gli amici di sempre, quelli con i quali sono cresciuto sorridono a miei discorsi,rimangono basiti,e mi ripetono che uno che ha fatto le scelte che ho fatto io, forse di certi equilibri se ne è sempre fregato!E invece no,oggi ho 41 anni,e mi rendo conto che ogni qual volta pensavo di aver trovato quell'equilibrio tanto agognato,arrivava un onda che trascinava via tutto,e la mia vita cambiava mio malgrado.Non le conto più queste ondate,ma quando navigo in un mare calmo mi aspetto sempre il peggio.Stavolta quell'onda si è presentata con svariati colpi di tosse,una tosse diversa da quelle che avevo sentito in precedenza a mio suocero, al quale oggi sono molto legato, mi sono trovato improvvisamente davanti un monitor, dove un dottore evidenzia un quadro clinico comporomesso ed una diagnosi drammatica e infausta.Ecco,l'onda che arriva,la mia vita ricambia,per forze di cose ricambia,sei inebetito,e non sai cosa dire, a chi dire,sai solo che dovrai essere forte per te e per gli altri,sai solo che anche questa volta senti di dovertene far carico perchè senti così.Inizia una recita,non puoi dire tutto,puoi dire in parte,ti chiedi sei sia giusto,se sia giusto mentire a chi guardandoti negli occhi ti chiede un filo di speranza.Ti senti un verme.Maledetta onda,ancora una volta.E così si inizia un percorso,accertamenti,ospedali,energie mentali che vanno a farsi friggere,disperazione che si mescola ad angoscia,malati di tumore,corsie,camici bianchi,ambienti ovattati dove a fatica filtra la luce del sole,il mondo è fuori,il mio mondo è fuori e non c'è più.Cammino come un fantasma,perchè in questo mondo parallelo fatti di corsie,luoghi asettici, luci soffuse,il tempo trascorre molto più lento,qui ci sono solo persone che aspettano di morire, di strappare qualche giorno di vita in più.Mi affaccio da una finestra in attesa di un ulteriore colloquio,e già, un ulteriore sofferenza,piano piano uccidono anche le tue speranze residue.Anche voler sapere quanta vita ti resta ha un costo in questa nostra bell'italia.Il mio equilibrio?per un momento chiudo gli occhi, mi rivedo bambino su quella bicicletta sopra quello scivolo a doppia rampa,sono li sopra e aspetto,aspetto che i miei amici diano fuoco a sterpaglie e giornali facendo divampare un piccolo incendio alla fine della discesa dello scivolo,e quando le fiamme saranno relativamente alte lascerò i freni e giù per la discesa passando fra le fiamme..!!! é stato un grosso problema spiegare a mia madre perchè avevo una scarpa ed un calzino bruciato una sera!C'è un onda che mi aspetta,e laggiù infondo a questo percorso fatto di angoscia e dolore sta per arrivare,intanto mollo i freni le fiamme sono alte abbastanza......!




:abbraccio:


altro non riesco a dire... troppo vivo ancora quel dolore...


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senza polemica io ti dico.
> Se sei un dipendente dello stato e ti sento dire che il tuo stato è uno stato di merda.
> Ti consegno il licenziamento in tronco per vilipendio alle istituzioni.
> 
> ...


Io sta cosa tua faccio fatica a capirla sai!Quindi se fossi un dipendente dello stato non dovrei e non potrei dire che in questo paese finziona quasi tutto male?Tu potresti affermarlo ed io no? nessun diritto di critica?Spesso ho pensato che tu scrivi apposta certe stronzate per provocare,invece adesso ho capito che tu sei veramente convinto che questo è un grandissimo paese.Bè potremmo disquisire per ore su queste posizioni,io continuo a scriverti che mi vergogno di essere italiano,e questo deve andare necessariamente al di là della mia attività professionale non credi?Ti ricordo che questo è lo stato che è SCESO A TRATTATIVE con la mafia,per il famoso 41 bis,per fermare la strategie del terrore,e due poveri magistrati ci hanno rimesso le penne con i loro agenti di scorta perchè avevano capito tanto se non tutto.Forse per te queste cose non hanno valore,per me ne hanno e tanto.Magari te ne sbatti i coglioni che ci sono i parenti di 81 vittime che ancora aspettano di sapere cosa ha fatto cadere l'aereo i_tigi ad ustica e ancora aspettano un cazzo di risarcimento.Potrei farti tanti esempi ancora ,ma tu non ti vergogneresti perchè non te ne frega una beata minchia.Bè,io posso aggiungere che ogni giorno faccio più di quello che mi è richiesto fare,sono svariati anni che non prendo un giorno di malattia,ho un alto senso del dovere che mi fa sentire anche un pò fuori posto in questo paese di furbi e furbetti,perchè ci sono anche persone che hanno una morale,un'etica,e si vergognano a vedere questo paese in mano a qualche cialtrone,e doversi pure sentire le morali di chi in questa merda ci sguazza alla grande!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sta cosa tua faccio fatica a capirla sai!Quindi se fossi un dipendente dello stato non dovrei e non potrei dire che in questo paese finziona quasi tutto male?Tu potresti affermarlo ed io no? nessun diritto di critica?Spesso ho pensato che tu scrivi apposta certe stronzate per provocare,invece adesso ho capito che tu sei veramente convinto che questo è un grandissimo paese.Bè potremmo disquisire per ore su queste posizioni,io continuo a scriverti che mi vergogno di essere italiano,e questo deve andare necessariamente al di là della mia attività professionale non credi?Ti ricordo che questo è lo stato che è SCESO A TRATTATIVE con la mafia,per il famoso 41 bis,per fermare la strategie del terrore,e due poveri magistrati ci hanno rimesso le penne con i loro agenti di scorta perchè avevano capito tanto se non tutto.Forse per te queste cose non hanno valore,per me ne hanno e tanto.Magari te ne sbatti i coglioni che ci sono i parenti di 81 vittime che ancora aspettano di sapere cosa ha fatto cadere l'aereo i_tigi ad ustica e ancora aspettano un cazzo di risarcimento.Potrei farti tanti esempi ancora ,ma tu non ti vergogneresti perchè non te ne frega una beata minchia.Bè,io posso aggiungere che ogni giorno faccio più di quello che mi è richiesto fare,sono svariati anni che non prendo un giorno di malattia,ho un alto senso del dovere che mi fa sentire anche un pò fuori posto in questo paese di furbi e furbetti,perchè ci sono anche persone che hanno una morale,un'etica,e si vergognano a vedere questo paese in mano a qualche cialtrone,e doversi pure sentire le morali di chi in questa merda ci sguazza alla grande!


NOn mi cucchi.
Mai detto che questo è un grandissimo paese.
Se un cittadino italiano non è disposto a sparare merda a ogni piè sospinto, per poi essere leccaculo e ossequiente con i suoi padroni politici, non è detto che consideri il suo paese un grandissimo stato.
Dico solo che chi lavora deve andare piano a sparar merda sul piatto dove mangia. 
Tutto lì, perchè se io sono un datore di lavoro e vengo a sapere che i miei dipendenti dicono di lavorare in un'azienda di merda, faccio di tutto per levarmeli dai coglioni. 

Se il paese è in mano ai cialtroni, ricordiamoci sempre che noi li votiamo e noi li manteniamo al potere.

Semplicemente me ne frego se l'Italia è meno o più un grande paese.
A me basta stare bene nel posto dove vivo.
E ci sto bene, perchè da noi, certe cose non sono tollerate e vengono stroncate sul nascere.

E se vogliamo dirla tutta: abbiamo le nostre buone ragioni ( vere o false che siano) per sognare di essere una piccola repubblica staccata dallo stato italiano.

Se un posto o un luogo non ti piace, te ne vai altrove, magari dove ti accolgono a braccia aperte e non aspettano che te con l'accoglienza della fanfara di paese...

Tutto lì...

Sparare sempre merda sugli altri per dire ah io sono migliore...è un discorso inutile, idiota, superficiale e sciocco
che non serve nemmeno a chi lo fa, a meno che non sia persona che si accotenta di magrissime consolazioni...

Proprio ieri un amico mi diceva delle sue difficoltà in azienda, problemi zero, è passato alla concorrenza, perchè appunta mica sono legato a vita ad un padrone.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> NOn mi cucchi.
> Mai detto che questo è un grandissimo paese.
> Se un cittadino italiano non è disposto a sparare merda a ogni piè sospinto, per poi essere leccaculo e ossequiente con i suoi padroni politici, non è detto che consideri il suo paese un grandissimo stato.
> Dico solo che chi lavora deve andare piano a sparar merda sul piatto dove mangia.
> ...


I miei complimenti allora.Se io fossi un datore di lavoro mi chiederei se i miei dipendenti hanno delle motivazioni valide, mi metterei in discussione,proverei a capire, magari hanno ragione loro....non me li toglierei dai coglioni.Il tuo modo di ragionare è ottuso, se non peggio.Ti sembra civile togliersi dai coglioni le persone che esternano un dissenso diffuso?Non hai risposto sul resto,ma è tipico di chi si gira sempre dall'altra parte...!Ogni tanto prova a pensare che non esiste solo lo squallido paesino nel quale vivi serenamente la tua vita piatta e lineare,il mondo è anche fuori,vivi in italia caro mio,Vicenza fa parte dell'italia,e certi disagi che oggi vivono milioni di italiani un domani potrebbero essere i tuoi.Ma ti capisco,infondo non erano certo parenti tuoi quelli venuti giù a Ustica,quindi sti cazzi vero?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NOn mi cucchi.
> Mai detto che questo è un grandissimo paese.
> Se un cittadino italiano non è disposto a sparare merda a ogni piè sospinto, per poi essere leccaculo e ossequiente con i suoi padroni politici, non è detto che consideri il suo paese un grandissimo stato.
> Dico solo che chi lavora deve andare piano a sparar merda sul piatto dove mangia.
> ...



Prima di licenziarli mi metterei in discussione. Magari in qualche modo possono avere ragione e con qualche accorgimento si può continuare a collaborare.
Certo che per uno che accusa gli altri di voler avere sempre ragione, non è che ti dimostri uno di ampie vedute


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I miei complimenti allora.Se io fossi un datore di lavoro mi chiederei se i miei dipendenti hanno delle motivazioni valide, mi metterei in discussione,proverei a capire, magari hanno ragione loro....non me li toglierei dai coglioni.Il tuo modo di ragionare è ottuso, se non peggio.Ti sembra civile togliersi dai coglioni le persone che esternano un dissenso diffuso?Non hai risposto sul resto,ma è tipico di chi si gira sempre dall'altra parte...!Ogni tanto prova a pensare che non esiste solo lo squallido paesino nel quale vivi serenamente la tua vita piatta e lineare,il mondo è anche fuori,vivi in italia caro mio,Vicenza fa parte dell'italia,e certi disagi che oggi vivono milioni di italiani un domani potrebbero essere i tuoi.Ma ti capisco,infondo non erano certo parenti tuoi quelli venuti giù a Ustica,quindi sti cazzi vero?




Se avessi leto il tuo intervento avrei evitsto di rispondere
ma oggi non è giornata.....


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima di licenziarli mi metterei in discussione. Magari in qualche modo possono avere ragione e con qualche accorgimento si può continuare a collaborare.
> Certo che per uno che accusa gli altri di voler avere sempre ragione, non è che ti dimostri uno di ampie vedute



Ciao,

si quoto ... 

ma non solo. come si fa, a sentirsi a posto, comodo ... 
se si bada solo che le cose funzionino nel proprio "giardino", 
mentre di là, stanno male. 

mahh ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti,purtroppo gestisco questa situazione in prima persona,probabilmente non essere chiamato in causa come figlio ma come genero mi porta a mantenere quel minimo di lucidità.Adesso mi chiedo e vi chiedo:si possono chiedere 340 euro per un visita di 15 minuti,per sentirsi dire che bisogna fare ulteriori accertamenti,e dopo quelli decidere il da farsi?Per fare una  tac total body aspettare fino al 15 luglio? chiaramente in una clinica privata fai tutto il giorno stesso....Spesso ho avuto scontri con utenti che si offendevano quando scrivevo che questo è un paese di merda,forse  perchè per motivi diversi son chiamato a scontrarmi ogni giorno con gente disperata che magari non ha la possibilità di spendere 340 euro per sapere se si potrà curare o meno.In un paese civile è accettabile una cosa simile?


Oscuro, per fare fare a tuo suocero una visita urgente non privatamente, credo debbano farla entro le 24 o 36 ore non ricordo, devi chidere/ordinare al medico che ti fa la ricetta di mettere il bollino verde.
Con quella tu telefoni e dici che è bollino verde.
Se il medico si rifiuta (perchè fanno così) gli dici che chiami i carabinieri e vai su striscia la notizia.
Vedrai che appare il bollino verde che PER LEGGE deve fare passare davanti a tutti in tot ore.


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

e dimenticavo.
Dopo la prima visita CHIEDERE l'esenzione ticket per i controlli futuri, anche questa DEVONO darvela, oltre al fatto che da lì in poi avrete in tasca una tesserina di malato oncologico e in preferenziale SU TUTTO compreso le visite


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prima di licenziarli mi metterei in discussione. Magari in qualche modo possono avere ragione e con qualche accorgimento si può continuare a collaborare.
> Certo che per uno che accusa gli altri di voler avere sempre ragione, non è che ti dimostri uno di ampie vedute


I soliti discorsi di chi non ha MAI fatto l'imprenditore...
Le solite balle del musso...

Capiresti solo se avessi dei dipendenti...

Che parlino gli imprenditori del forum allora....
Che fareste voi se le vostre maestranze dicono industria di merda? Paron di merda?

In un'azienda chi non raccoglie disperde.
E o si va tutti nella stessa direzione o si finisce in mona.

Collaborare?

I dipendenti non sono tuoi soci: è la prima regola dell'imprenditore.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I soliti discorsi di chi non ha MAI fatto l'imprenditore...
> Le solite balle del musso...
> 
> Capiresti solo se avessi dei dipendenti...
> ...


saresti sicuramente un imprenditore molto amato

lavoro per una grande azienda e sono cresciuta lavorativamnte con manager che hanno sempre avuto la libertà di dire uando le cose non andavano come secondo loro era giusto.
il presidente ha sempre avuto le porta dell'ufficio aperta, pronto ad accetare e valutare le proposte.
Sai da quando le cose hanno inziato ad andare male?
quando il presidente è cambiato e ha inziato a dire il padrone sono io e si fa come dico io. A scartare chi si opponeva o aveva da dire. In 10 anni abbiamo perso le menti e abbiamo tenuto gli yes man. La peggio categoria, trasformando un'azienda in cui ci si sentiva una famiglia e si lavorava senza badare a orari e feste in un'azienda dove la mentalità è diventata statale. Si fanno i compitini e contenti loro contenti tutti.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Oscuro, per fare fare a tuo suocero una visita urgente non privatamente, credo debbano farla entro le 24 o 36 ore non ricordo, devi chidere/ordinare al medico che ti fa la ricetta di mettere il bollino verde.
> Con quella tu telefoni e dici che è bollino verde.
> Se il medico si rifiuta (perchè fanno così) gli dici che chiami i carabinieri e vai su striscia la notizia.
> Vedrai che appare il bollino verde che PER LEGGE deve fare passare davanti a tutti in tot ore.


Qui nel lazio funziona diversamente,il  medico di famiglia chiama con corsie preferenziali,ma se non c'è disponibilità non c'è nulla da fare....!


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> I soliti discorsi di chi non ha MAI fatto l'imprenditore...
> Le solite balle del musso...
> 
> Capiresti solo se avessi dei dipendenti...
> ...


C'è un piccolissimo problema.Lo stato non è un imprenditore e a fronte del pagamento di determinate tasse dovrebbe garantire determinati servizi che con il cazzo che garantisce.E non c'è bisogno di ricordarti che alcune categorie professionali le tasse le pagano alla fonte bello mio.Ripeto:ti puoi permettere certe idee perchè stai confinato in un paesino che non esiste neanche sulla carta geografica,quando certe questioni riguarderanno anche te ne riparleremo.Se poi sei contento di come funzionino le cose in questo paese amen,metti nel conto che ci sono persone che non hanno tanti motivi per esserlo,e il successo del movimento 5 stelle forse fotografa bene il dissenso verso questo paese di merda.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> saresti sicuramente un imprenditore molto amato
> 
> lavoro per una grande azienda e sono cresciuta lavorativamnte con manager che hanno sempre avuto la libertà di dire uando le cose non andavano come secondo loro era giusto.
> il presidente ha sempre avuto le porta dell'ufficio aperta, pronto ad accetare e valutare le proposte.
> ...


Puoi sempre cambiare azienda.
In fondo ci sono persone che dicono...
Vado sotto un ponte piuttosto di lavorare per certe persone no?

Sempre visto i datori di lavoro "amati" fottuti dai loro dipendenti: SEMPRE.

E come vedi non c'è nessun imprenditore nel forum che mi smentisca.

Un dipendente lavora bene se si sente pagato il giusto, e rispettato nelle sue competenze.
Ma anche lui ha dei doveri verso il suo datore di lavoro.

Ma ovvio contano sempre e solo i diritti.

Un'azienda non è una famiglia.

E lo Stato non è mamma Rai.

Uno Stato è uno stato
Un'azienda un'azienda
Una famiglia una famiglia.

Nel lavoro contano solo i profitti.
Con quei se magna e non certo con i sorrisini e le pacche sulle spalle.

Io farei una legge in cui gli stipendi di un dipendente siano in percentuale alla sua resa sul lavoro e una percentuale in base agli utili dell'azienda.

Altro che famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'è un piccolissimo problema.Lo stato non è un imprenditore e a fronte del pagamento di determinate tasse dovrebbe garantire determinati servizi che con il cazzo che garantisce.E non c'è bisogno di ricordarti che alcune categorie professionali le tasse le pagano alla fonte bello mio.Ripeto:ti puoi permettere certe idee perchè stai confinato in un paesino che non esiste neanche sulla carta geografica,quando certe questioni riguarderanno anche te ne riparleremo.Se poi sei contento di come funzionino le cose in questo paese amen,metti nel conto che ci sono persone che non hanno tanti motivi per esserlo,e il successo del movimento 5 stelle forse fotografa bene il dissenso verso questo paese di merda.


Nessuno è obbligato a fare il dipendente.
Può sempre aprirsi una partita iva
e ascoltare come la musica cambia.

A Vicenza il movimento 5 stelle è stato completamente affossato.

A noi non piacciono i chiaccheroni.
Ma solo chi fa.

Disastro totale dei grillini a vicenza.
Perchè noi non viviamo in un circo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Puoi sempre cambiare azienda.
> In fondo ci sono persone che dicono...
> Vado sotto un ponte piuttosto di lavorare per certe persone no?
> 
> ...


Ho regalato ore e giorni alla mia azienda. Senza ripensamenti, tornassi indietro rifarei tutto. Ero parte di un progettp e co credevo. Ora faccio il mio. Nessuno puó dire che non ho svolto un lavoro ma di sicuro prima di fare il di più ci penso visto i riconoscimenti e il clima.
Quindi io continuo a percepire il mio stipendio esattamente come prima, ma l'azienda ha perso l'entusiasmo e la conplicitá dei suoi dipendenti. Contenti loro...


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Io*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Puoi sempre cambiare azienda.
> In fondo ci sono persone che dicono...
> Vado sotto un ponte piuttosto di lavorare per certe persone no?
> 
> ...


Io non ci sto dentro,ma cosa c'entra con tutto quello che non funziona in questo paese?Ma se nell'azienda non funziona una minchia,se non c'è sicurezza alcuna,se i dipendenti che rubano la passano liscia,nessuna forma di tutela,ma ti sembra intelligente affermare:andate in un altra azienda?Lo stato caro mio non è un'azienda,io in italia ci sono nato.Non ho chiesto io di nascere qui,e ho tutti i diritti di lamentarmi,visto che a differenza tua le tasse le pago tutte!Tu come imprenditore dureresti com un gatto in tangenziale.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno è obbligato a fare il dipendente.
> Può sempre aprirsi una partita iva
> e ascoltare come la musica cambia.
> 
> ...


Io ti parlo dell'italia e tu mi parli di vicenza.Devo capire se provare a discutere con te possa avere un senso o meno.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ho regalato ore e giorni alla mia azienda. Senza ripensamenti, tornassi indietro rifarei tutto. Ero parte di un progettp e co credevo. Ora faccio il mio. Nessuno puó dire che non ho svolto un lavoro ma di sicuro prima di fare il di più ci penso visto i riconoscimenti e il clima.
> Quindi io continuo a percepire il mio stipendio esattamente come prima, ma l'azienda ha perso l'entusiasmo e la conplicitá dei suoi dipendenti. Contenti loro...


Ma sono io che non capisco?mi sfugge qualcosa?io butto a denari lui risponde a bastoni,ma parliamo dell'italia o di vicenza?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I soliti discorsi di chi non ha MAI fatto l'imprenditore...
> Le solite balle del musso...
> 
> Capiresti solo se avessi dei dipendenti...
> ...


Non faccio l'imprenditore, se non eventualmente di me stesso, ma immagino che se uno me lo venisse a dire con tutta probabilità ascolterei i vari perchè o percome, per poi chiaramente tirare le fila del discorso ed eventualmente trarne le conseguenze, quelle che possano essere. Ripeto se me lo venissero a dire di persona, perchè se lo venissi a sapere per vie traverse penso che effettivamente li caccerei a pedate su due piedi senza non voler proprio sentire un cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non faccio l'imprenditore, se non eventualmente di me stesso, ma immagino che se uno me lo venisse a dire con tutta probabilità ascolterei i vari perchè o percome, per poi chiaramente tirare le fila del discorso ed eventualmente trarne le conseguenze, quelle che possano essere. Ripeto se me lo venissero a dire di persona, perchè se lo venissi a sapere per vie traverse penso che effettivamente li caccerei a pedate su due piedi senza non voler proprio sentire un cazzo.


La similitudine stato azienda è fallata a monte.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La similitudine stato azienda è fallata a monte.


Certamente, ma io parlavo proprio di azienda privata. Lo Stato non è nè può o deve funzionare come un'azienda.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non faccio l'imprenditore, se non eventualmente di me stesso, *ma immagino che se uno me lo venisse a dire con tutta probabilità ascolterei i vari perchè o percome, per poi chiaramente tirare le fila del discorso ed eventualmente trarne le conseguenze, quelle che possano essere. Ripeto se me lo venissero a dire di persona, perchè se lo venissi a sapere per vie traverse penso che effettivamente li caccerei a pedate su due piedi senza non voler proprio sentire un cazzo.*


*
*

:up:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non faccio l'imprenditore, se non eventualmente di me stesso, ma immagino che se uno me lo venisse a dire con tutta probabilità ascolterei i vari perchè o percome, per poi chiaramente tirare le fila del discorso ed eventualmente trarne le conseguenze, quelle che possano essere. Ripeto se me lo venissero a dire di persona, perchè se lo venissi a sapere per vie traverse penso che effettivamente li caccerei a pedate su due piedi senza non voler proprio sentire un cazzo.


Quoto
Il lamentarsi fine a se stesso non serve a un cazzo, infastidisce e basta.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certamente, ma io parlavo proprio di azienda privata. Lo Stato non è nè può o deve funzionare come un'azienda.


Saremmo già falliti!Il conte è il conte.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saremmo già falliti!Il conte è il conte.....!


Stiamo fallendo, infatti.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stiamo fallendo, infatti.


Colpa delle maestranze?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Colpa delle maestranze?:rotfl:


Colpa degli eurocrati, sostanzialmente.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho regalato ore e giorni alla mia azienda. Senza ripensamenti, tornassi indietro rifarei tutto. Ero parte di un progettp e co credevo. Ora faccio il mio. Nessuno puó dire che non ho svolto un lavoro ma di sicuro prima di fare il di più ci penso visto i riconoscimenti e il clima.
> Quindi io continuo a percepire il mio stipendio esattamente come prima, ma l'azienda ha perso l'entusiasmo e la conplicitá dei suoi dipendenti. Contenti loro...


Ora ci sono le vacche magre.
Imperativo ridurre i costi.
Assunzione di persone pagate per far fora e demotivare la gente.
Stesso lavoro deve essere fatto con metà spesa.

Un tempo contava solo il profitto ora è imperativo anche ridurre i costi.

Passa il tal dei tali, fa analisi aziendale, dice...l'esperto qui avete troppa gente...dieci entro l'anno dobbiamo farli fuori.

In certe aziende e non faccio nomi, ti dicono, me spiase...riduzione dello stipendio.
Prendere o lasciare.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ci sto dentro,ma cosa c'entra con tutto quello che non funziona in questo paese?Ma se nell'azienda non funziona una minchia,se non c'è sicurezza alcuna,se i dipendenti che rubano la passano liscia,nessuna forma di tutela,ma ti sembra intelligente affermare:andate in un altra azienda?Lo stato caro mio non è un'azienda,io in italia ci sono nato.Non ho chiesto io di nascere qui,e ho tutti i diritti di lamentarmi,visto che a differenza tua le tasse le pago tutte!Tu come imprenditore dureresti com un gatto in tangenziale.


Parli di aziende che non ho la sfortuna di conoscere.
Da noi non si scherza su queste cose.

Scusa che ne sai io di cosa pago o non pago io?
VUoi che posti qui il mio 730?

Io invece sono figlio di ex operaio diventato imprenditore.
E ho imparato molto da lui.

Come imprenditore di me stesso, non sono andato affatto male, direi.

E lavorando a muso duro bareta fracà e senza tanto lamentarmi.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti parlo dell'italia e tu mi parli di vicenza.Devo capire se provare a discutere con te possa avere un senso o meno.


Per me Vicenza è il mio mondo.
L'Italia è lontana.

No per te non può avere nessun senso a discutere con me.
Se non lavare la testa ai mussi.

Tu parli.
Io faccio i fatti.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non faccio l'imprenditore, se non eventualmente di me stesso, ma immagino che se uno me lo venisse a dire con tutta probabilità ascolterei i vari perchè o percome, per poi chiaramente tirare le fila del discorso ed eventualmente trarne le conseguenze, quelle che possano essere. Ripeto se me lo venissero a dire di persona, perchè se lo venissi a sapere per vie traverse penso che effettivamente li caccerei a pedate su due piedi senza non voler proprio sentire un cazzo.


Ecco appunto.
E un dipendente per davanti ti dice una cosa.
Per di dietro un'altra.

Questo lo sa anche il can de picci.

Però puoi dire a questa gente come un imprenditore non ha le tasse trattenute in busta, ma deve versarle lui SUL FATTURATO e non sul riscosso?

Un dipendente non rischia MAI del suo.

E figuriamoci gli statali.

Perchè è giusto che i contributi INPS degli statali valgano di più del privato?
Perchè finchè brunetta non ha stangato c'era un assenteismo nel pubblico pazzesco?

perchè nelle aziende devi timbrare cartellino?
E nelle ferrovie dello stato c'era chi timbrava per il collega? Eh?

Me lo spieghi?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

Beh potrebbe essere un'ideona no?
Lo Stato fallisce: incula tutti gli italiani tenendosi il denaro dei Bot
e parte con una nuova repubblica.

Poi dato che l'Italia è uno stato lungo e stretto.
Che me frega a me della malasanità?

Vado a curarmi dove c'è la buona sanità no?

Che so a Negrar per esempio.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

*Oscuro! Fatti non parole...*

Guarda...qui...nel mio piccolo mondo come girano le cose...

Il caso-Arzignano. Due ko in poche ore per il primario di medicina 

Cigolini deve finire le ferie
E in reparto non torna più

Da domani dovrebbe lavorare sul territorio al progetto-diabete

Due ko consecutivi a distanza di poche ore per Massimo Cigolini. Il primo: il giudice del lavoro respinge il ricorso del primario di medicina dell’ospedale di Arzignano contro il provvedimento con cui il direttore medico dell’Ulss 5 Domenico Mantoan lo ha messo a riposo forzato per tutto il mese di maggio. Il secondo: il direttore generale Daniela Carraro toglie il medico veronese dal reparto di medicina e lo dirotta sul territorio dove si occuperà del progetto-diabete. Entrambe le decisioni, che lasciano certamente l’amaro in bocca a Cigolini, sono maturate nella giornata di ieri. La prima, come detto, è venuta dal tribunale dove il giudice Dosi ha emesso la sentenza dopo aver sentito le parti interessati in un’udienza svoltasi giovedì scorso. Il primario si è presentato con i suoi legali, gli avvocati Perdonà e Chiaromonti. L’Ulss con Mantoan, delegato dalla Carraro, e l’avvocato St efano Cocco. 

Ma facciamo un breve play-back. Cigolini, il 4 maggio, subito dopo la comunicazione avuta da Mantoan di starsene a casa per recuperare parte del monte-ferie 2005 ancora da consumare, incarica i suoi legali di presentare ricorso con carattere di urgenza per la revoca di un provvedimento che non aveva gradito proprio. Il giudice di lavoro, però, gli dà subito torto non ravvisando l’urgenza sollecitata per l’esame del ricorso da parte del primario lasciato temporaneamente a casa. Non sono percepibili danni gravi - questo un po’ il senso della motivazione - come conseguenza della disposizione giunta dalla direzione dell’Ulss. 
Si deve arrivare, quindi, a giovedì 25 maggio per la convocazione. Pare che i legali del primario fossero anche propensi a cercare una mediazione con l’Ulss per cercare una via di uscita “onorevole” ma che Cigolini si sia dimostrato rigido e intransigente su tutta la linea. La spaccatura resta. Il giudice sente le ragioni di Cigolini e quelle di Mantoan, poi rimanda tutto alla sentenza che viene emessa ieri. E il verdetto è che non c’è niente da fare per il primario, perchè Dosi respinge in toto il ricorso, riconoscendo come legittimo il provvedimento dell’Ulss. 
La partita, però, non finisce qui, perché sempre ieri la Carraro prende un’altra decisione che, a dire la verità, era un po’ nell’aria. Il mese di riposo sta per finire e il primo giugno il primario deve riprendere servizio. Ecco, allora, che il direttore generale fa mettere sulla carta un altro provvedimento. Cigolini non rientra più nel reparto medico - questa la misura perentoria stabilita dalla Carraro - ma dal primo del mese prossimo, e intanto per tutto il 2006, si occuperà del progetto-diabete sul territorio. Cigolini non perde il suo status ma non farà più il primario della medicina. Anzi lavorerà fuori ospedale. 
In altre parole, il dg della 5 ritiene che non sia possibile il reintegro del medico scaligero in reparto “stante la persistente situazione di conflittualità”, e, pertanto, l’incompatibilità ambientale. Insomma, se anche ufficialmente non si parla di rimozione, la mossa della Carraro è destinata ad avere strascichi (e a provocare magari altri ricorsi) in questa vicenda che covava sotto le cenere già da un pezzo dopo la violenta guerra scoppiata all’interno del reparto fra il primario e sei dei suoi aiuti, ma che ha avuto una brusca accelerazione dopo la scoperta della presunta corrispondenza della mail dello scandalo tra altri due suoi, ma fidati, collaboratori: Stefano Zeminian, trasferito da qualche mese all’ospedale di Lonigo, e Giuseppe Marino. Qua nto a questi ultimi due, Zeminian ha già fatto ritorno giovedì scorso a Lonigo, mentre Marino il primo giugno rientrerà regolarmente al Cazzavillan nel reparto di appartenenza.

di Franco Pepe


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> E un dipendente per davanti ti dice una cosa.
> Per di dietro un'altra.
> 
> ...


Ma ovviamente NON E' GIUSTO. Io non sto qui a difendere i dipendenti pubblici e blablabla. Però l'idea che il dipendente non rischi mai di suo di per sè è stupida. Di suo, il dipendente, rischia il posto, e non tanto nelle grandi società ma piuttosto nelle pmi che se vanno a puttane mandano a puttane anche tot famiglie appresso. Lo Stato stesso rischia di fare la stessa fine. I dipendenti pubblici, molto banalmente, rischiano di trovarsi tra un po' come i corrispettivi greci di cui, hai notato?, non si parla più tanto. Strano, vè?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ovviamente NON E' GIUSTO. Io non sto qui a difendere i dipendenti pubblici e blablabla. Però l'idea che il dipendente non rischi mai di suo di per sè è stupida. Di suo, il dipendente, rischia il posto, e non tanto nelle grandi società ma piuttosto nelle pmi che se vanno a puttane mandano a puttane anche tot famiglie appresso. Lo Stato stesso rischia di fare la stessa fine. I dipendenti pubblici, molto banalmente, rischiano di trovarsi tra un po' come i corrispettivi greci di cui, hai notato?, non si parla più tanto. Strano, vè?


Si ho notato che non si parla tanto dei greci.
Conosco il disastro delle pmi.
E pensare che fino a qualche anno fa parlavano del nord est, come una fonte ineasauribile di ricchezza.
Sono state le prime a saltare, perchè per esempio nell'artigianato mica hai le stesse tutele che hai nell'industria.

Ma per quanto tempo si è sentito dire...
Imboscati sotto lo stato e nessuno ti potrà cacciare.

Bon io ricordo una battaglia sindacale del mio sindaco contro il becchino del paese.
Ci ha messo due anni ma è riuscita a licenziarlo per assenteismo.

E lui le rideva in faccia.

Ma comunque se tu perdi il posto di lavoro, puoi sempre trovarne un altro, hai la disoccupazione...ecc..ecc..ecc...
E' ben diverso se fallisci come imprenditore.

Poi ok crisi...
Ma io mi chiedo 

Come mai da noi gli extracomunitari lavorano eh?
Non è per caso perchè si adattano a fare quei lavori che gli Italiani moderni considerano "degradanti"?

Sai ricordo bene un'altra battaglia: ero al liceo.
Ma alla fine ce la facemmo a defenestrare un docente che non c'era mai.

Lui mi disse...( io ero rappresentante d'Istituto)
Cà non mi si può toccare neppure con uno spillo.

Il giorno dopo c'erano i carabinieri a scuola e non dico altro.
Esposto alla Procura e vai di liscio.

La nostra fortuna era che uno dei genitori rappresentanti era un generale dell'esercito italiano.
E cà quello si non si poteva toccare neanche con uno spillo....

Cà....cà....pensa no?

L'operaio ha diritto al suo salario, nessuno lo nega...
Ma come fa un imprenditore a pagare i salari se non ha incassato nulla? Eh?
Cosa puoi dire all'operaio?
Ti pago quando anch'io ho incassato quello che mi devono?


----------



## Daniele (1 Giugno 2013)

Oscuro, anche io come te vivo queste cose, come te appena c'è un poco di calma qualche evento esterno turba la mia calma emotiva e tutto va a farssi fottere in un susseguirsi di azioni che devo per forza compiere sempre e soltamente io! Non ho pace, come so che non ne hai te, cerco anche io quello che è un equilibrio della mia vita, ma come te non posso trovarlo, perchè il mondo stesso da quando avevo 11 anni ha scelto per me la strada da prendere e non ho mai potuto scegliere come i debosciati di cui leggiamo in questo forum. So come ti senti, ho vissuto il mio incubo questo Settembre con mia madre ricoverata per accertamenti e sembrava avese un carcinoma al fegato...quindi spacciata. Mentre per sua quasi fortuna era un tumore neuro endocrino dal quale non si può guarire, ma si può in qualche modo sopravvivere...ed ora mia madre sta quasi bene, ma sarà sotto terapia medica per tutta la sua vita. Lotta, come sempre hai fatto, non arrenderti mai, ma sappi che la tua vita non è stata fatta per essere calmo, c'è gente che se la va a cercare, a te capiterà sempre qualcosa.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Per tanti versi vado d'accordo con quello che scrive il conte, per altri con oscuro.

Sono stanco da tanto tempo di lamentarmi e sentire lamentare, troppe lamentele che alla fin fine e per certi versi sono giuste. in uno stato democratico dove siamo noi stessi a decidere mi sono rotto i coglioni di tutto e di più. 

Ecco perchè in parte capisco quello che dice il conte, lui dove sta è riuscito a raggiungere un certo equilibrio in una regione che fa parte dell'italia.
Ecco perchè sono d'accordo con oscuro, lui vive in una certa regione che facendo parte dell'Italia, si lamenta  e con ragione. 

Sembra di leggere due persone appartenenti a due stati diversi, alla faccia della democrazia dico io. 

No, come al solito non capisco, ma c'è poco da capire. come al solito io vedo le cose lineari semplici e facili da risolvere, poi come al solito chi ha quelle capacità di poter gestire uno stato complica tutto, tutto diventa difficile e tutto diventa un deficit.... come al solito chi ha le capacità per poter gestire uno stato si arricchisce e chi sta in deficit è sempre chi non capisce e non potrebbe gestire. chissà se qualche volta chi non sa gestire non si rompe sul serio i coglioni. Io aspetto. 

Al momento una frase mi ha colpito del conte, " io sono riuscito a diventare imprenditore e gestirmi bene l'impresa. Sembra quasi che un cittadino debba per forza di cose inventarsi perchè non può far affidamento a chi è lo stato stesso, e che ha tra le prime leggi quella di dar lavoro all'uomo. Inutile cercarsi la legge e scriverla per come è stata coniata, la ricordo a sprazzi, una frase coniata stupenda che da all'uomo tanta di quella virtù etc etc che verrebbe da baciare tutti i componenti del governo. Mah forse è stata coniata per il governo stesso, d'altronde loro ne beneficiano. LORO, non io e soprattutto non i miei figli.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per tanti versi vado d'accordo con quello che scrive il conte, per altri con oscuro.
> 
> Sono stanco da tanto tempo di lamentarmi e sentire lamentare, troppe lamentele che alla fin fine e per certi versi sono giuste. in uno stato democratico dove siamo noi stessi a decidere mi sono rotto i coglioni di tutto e di più.
> 
> ...


ma il cittadino non deve certamente essere passivo in questo senso...sta all'individuo l'impegno di studiare , prepararsi e applicare ingegno e buona volontà guardandosi in giro.
allo stato l'obbligo di creare presupposti di base perché vi sia  lavoro 


Art. 4 

La Repubblica riconosce a tutti i cittadini il diritto al lavoro e promuove le condizioni che rendano effettivo questo diritto. 

Ogni cittadino ha il dovere di svolgere, secondo le proprie possibilità e la propria scelta, un'attività o una funzione che concorra al progresso materiale o spirituale della società.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il cittadino non deve certamente essere passivo in questo senso...sta all'individuo l'impegno di studiare , prepararsi e applicare ingegno e buona volontà guardandosi in giro.
> allo stato l'obbligo di creare presupposti di base perché vi sia  lavoro
> 
> 
> ...



Sai Minerva, mi hai proiettato violentemente in un passato dove il pensare al lavoro era una costante giornaliera.

Si ambiva a studiare e perlomeno prendersi un diploma per poter cercare tramite un qualche concorso un posto di lavoro. Si sapeva che con il diploma era difficile trovarlo ma era una probabilità in più.

Ora tutto si è trasformato e ci vuole come minimo non soltanto la laurea ma per certi versi e spesso anche la conoscenza "vera" della lingua inglese, e giustamente e spesso la specializzazione.

Fatto tutto ciò alla fine tutto si riduce alla consapevolezza che probabilmente oltre ad uscirtene con la lode  e tutto il resto, sei anche destinato a emigrare. 


Intanto la disoccupazione è una piaga esistente, quindi quella legge serve soltanto come carta igienica, a meno che come al solito io ignoro ed in Italia la disoccupazione non esista.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Belissimo Avatar!! Minerva.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Belissimo Avatar!! Minerva.


io vorrei un cucciolotto di tigre da sbaciucchiare.
e voglio anche questo leone

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNERjBpGr7Qi2_83Z8fKK6HblzY9nA


e questo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65rjXC3AyYw


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io vorrei un cucciolotto di tigre da sbaciucchiare.
> e voglio anche questo leone
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNERjBpGr7Qi2_83Z8fKK6HblzY9nA
> ...



Che carini.....

Io ed i miei figli è da qualche tempo che vediamo spesso dei documentari sulla pagina 409 di sky. 

I leoni maschi mi affascinano tantissimo, sono maestosi, regali e bellissimi. 

Come anche il giaguaro, chiaramente anche la tigre che ha delle movenze particolari rispetto agli altri felini.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2013)

Joey vero il dipendente di suo rischia il posto.

Ma è anche vero che un datore di lavoro è legato dal contratto di assunzione a mantenere quel posto di lavoro.

Il dipendente può lasciare il suo datore di lavoro ad ogni istante.

E mi ricordo che ogni volta che questo capitava in azienda...

Il motivo fu sempre e solo quello: vil denaro.

Mai nessuno ha detto me ne vado perchè qui sto male, ma solo e sempre con questa frase: là ciapo de pì.

(italiano: là prendo di più).

Poi l'obbligo di un datore di lavoro è: il minimo sindacale.
Una grama conquista.
Che ha sempre premiato gli incapaci, i fannulloni ecc..ecc.ecc..ecc...
E fatto scontenti i lavoratori che si sentono sottopagati rispetto le loro capacità, motivazioni e produzione.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Giugno 2013)

*OSCURO*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che ci sono persone che nascono equilibrate,sarà che non ho avuto la fortuna di nascere fra quelle ,e magari sto ancora cercando di capire se c'è un perchè....!Sarà che fin da piccolo ho sempre cercato un equilibrio affettivo,familiare,  magari le azioni ed i comportamenti che avevo, andavano in un altra direzione!Poi forse si cresce,e cerchi un equilibrio sentimentale,un equilibrio professionale,vorresti quel pizzico di serenità che ti è sempre mancata...!Gli amici di sempre, quelli con i quali sono cresciuto sorridono a miei discorsi,rimangono basiti,e mi ripetono che uno che ha fatto le scelte che ho fatto io, forse di certi equilibri se ne è sempre fregato!E invece no,oggi ho 41 anni,e mi rendo conto che ogni qual volta pensavo di aver trovato quell'equilibrio tanto agognato,arrivava un onda che trascinava via tutto,e la mia vita cambiava mio malgrado.Non le conto più queste ondate,ma quando navigo in un mare calmo mi aspetto sempre il peggio.Stavolta quell'onda si è presentata con svariati colpi di tosse,una tosse diversa da quelle che avevo sentito in precedenza a mio suocero, al quale oggi sono molto legato, mi sono trovato improvvisamente davanti un monitor, dove un dottore evidenzia un quadro clinico comporomesso ed una diagnosi drammatica e infausta.Ecco,l'onda che arriva,la mia vita ricambia,per forze di cose ricambia,sei  inebetito,e non sai cosa dire, a chi dire,sai solo che dovrai essere forte per te e per gli altri,sai solo che anche questa volta senti di dovertene far carico perchè senti così.Inizia una recita,non puoi dire tutto,puoi dire in parte,ti chiedi sei sia giusto,se sia giusto mentire  a chi guardandoti negli occhi ti chiede un filo di speranza.Ti senti un verme.Maledetta onda,ancora una volta.E così si inizia un percorso,accertamenti,ospedali,energie mentali che vanno a farsi friggere,disperazione che si mescola ad angoscia,malati di tumore,corsie,camici bianchi,ambienti ovattati dove a fatica filtra la luce del sole,il mondo è fuori,il mio mondo è fuori e non c'è più.Cammino come un fantasma,perchè in questo mondo parallelo fatti di corsie,luoghi asettici, luci soffuse,il tempo trascorre molto più lento,qui ci sono solo persone che aspettano di morire, di strappare qualche giorno di vita in più.Mi affaccio da una finestra in attesa di un ulteriore colloquio,e già, un ulteriore sofferenza,piano piano uccidono anche  le tue speranze residue.Anche voler sapere quanta vita ti resta ha un costo in questa nostra bell'italia.Il mio equilibrio?per un momento chiudo gli occhi, mi rivedo bambino su quella bicicletta sopra quello scivolo a doppia rampa,sono li sopra e aspetto,aspetto che i miei amici diano fuoco a sterpaglie e giornali facendo divampare un piccolo incendio alla fine della discesa dello scivolo,e quando le fiamme saranno relativamente alte lascerò i freni e giù per la discesa passando fra le fiamme..!!! é stato un grosso problema spiegare a mia madre perchè avevo una scarpa ed un calzino bruciato una sera!C'è un onda che mi aspetta,e laggiù infondo a questo percorso fatto di angoscia e dolore sta per arrivare,intanto mollo i freni le fiamme sono alte abbastanza......!


Forza e coraggio, amico.
Lo so bene, non si fa in tempo a godersi un po' di serenita' che all'orizzonte si affaccia una tempesta.
Su e giu' per le onde della vita.
Queste cose capitano piu' frequentemente alle persone forti che hanno i remi speciali per navigare in acque tempestose.
Chi ha bisogno, ti viene a cercare, perche' ha bisogno del tuo generoso sostegno morale.
Forza amico.
Supererai anche questo, lo sai.
Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Forza e coraggio, amico.
> Lo so bene, non si fa in tempo a godersi un po' di serenita' che all'orizzonte si affaccia una tempesta.
> Su e giu' per le onde della vita.
> Queste cose capitano piu' frequentemente alle persone forti che hanno i remi speciali per navigare in acque tempestose.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che ci sono persone che nascono equilibrate,sarà che non ho avuto la fortuna di nascere fra quelle ,e magari sto ancora cercando di capire se c'è un perchè....!Sarà che fin da piccolo ho sempre cercato un equilibrio affettivo,familiare,  magari le azioni ed i comportamenti che avevo, andavano in un altra direzione!Poi forse si cresce,e cerchi un equilibrio sentimentale,un equilibrio professionale,vorresti quel pizzico di serenità che ti è sempre mancata...!Gli amici di sempre, quelli con i quali sono cresciuto sorridono a miei discorsi,rimangono basiti,e mi ripetono che uno che ha fatto le scelte che ho fatto io, forse di certi equilibri se ne è sempre fregato!E invece no,oggi ho 41 anni,e mi rendo conto che ogni qual volta pensavo di aver trovato quell'equilibrio tanto agognato,arrivava un onda che trascinava via tutto,e la mia vita cambiava mio malgrado.Non le conto più queste ondate,ma quando navigo in un mare calmo mi aspetto sempre il peggio.Stavolta quell'onda si è presentata con svariati colpi di tosse,una tosse diversa da quelle che avevo sentito in precedenza a mio suocero, al quale oggi sono molto legato, mi sono trovato improvvisamente davanti un monitor, dove un dottore evidenzia un quadro clinico comporomesso ed una diagnosi drammatica e infausta.Ecco,l'onda che arriva,la mia vita ricambia,per forze di cose ricambia,sei  inebetito,e non sai cosa dire, a chi dire,sai solo che dovrai essere forte per te e per gli altri,sai solo che anche questa volta senti di dovertene far carico perchè senti così.Inizia una recita,non puoi dire tutto,puoi dire in parte,ti chiedi sei sia giusto,se sia giusto mentire  a chi guardandoti negli occhi ti chiede un filo di speranza.Ti senti un verme.Maledetta onda,ancora una volta.E così si inizia un percorso,accertamenti,ospedali,energie mentali che vanno a farsi friggere,disperazione che si mescola ad angoscia,malati di tumore,corsie,camici bianchi,ambienti ovattati dove a fatica filtra la luce del sole,il mondo è fuori,il mio mondo è fuori e non c'è più.Cammino come un fantasma,perchè in questo mondo parallelo fatti di corsie,luoghi asettici, luci soffuse,il tempo trascorre molto più lento,qui ci sono solo persone che aspettano di morire, di strappare qualche giorno di vita in più.Mi affaccio da una finestra in attesa di un ulteriore colloquio,e già, un ulteriore sofferenza,piano piano uccidono anche  le tue speranze residue.Anche voler sapere quanta vita ti resta ha un costo in questa nostra bell'italia.Il mio equilibrio?per un momento chiudo gli occhi, mi rivedo bambino su quella bicicletta sopra quello scivolo a doppia rampa,sono li sopra e aspetto,aspetto che i miei amici diano fuoco a sterpaglie e giornali facendo divampare un piccolo incendio alla fine della discesa dello scivolo,e quando le fiamme saranno relativamente alte lascerò i freni e giù per la discesa passando fra le fiamme..!!! é stato un grosso problema spiegare a mia madre perchè avevo una scarpa ed un calzino bruciato una sera!C'è un onda che mi aspetta,e laggiù infondo a questo percorso fatto di angoscia e dolore sta per arrivare,intanto mollo i freni le fiamme sono alte abbastanza......!


 Leggo ora oscuro.
Mi spiace molto, non c'è molto da dire in questi casi, posso solo farti sapere la mia "vicinanza".


----------



## profumodispezie (2 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che ci sono persone che nascono equilibrate,sarà che non ho avuto la fortuna di nascere fra quelle ,e magari sto ancora cercando di capire se c'è un perchè....!Sarà che fin da piccolo ho sempre cercato un equilibrio affettivo,familiare,  magari le azioni ed i comportamenti che avevo, andavano in un altra direzione!Poi forse si cresce,e cerchi un equilibrio sentimentale,un equilibrio professionale,vorresti quel pizzico di serenità che ti è sempre mancata...!Gli amici di sempre, quelli con i quali sono cresciuto sorridono a miei discorsi,rimangono basiti,e mi ripetono che uno che ha fatto le scelte che ho fatto io, forse di certi equilibri se ne è sempre fregato!E invece no,oggi ho 41 anni,e mi rendo conto che ogni qual volta pensavo di aver trovato quell'equilibrio tanto agognato,arrivava un onda che trascinava via tutto,e la mia vita cambiava mio malgrado.Non le conto più queste ondate,ma quando navigo in un mare calmo mi aspetto sempre il peggio.Stavolta quell'onda si è presentata con svariati colpi di tosse,una tosse diversa da quelle che avevo sentito in precedenza a mio suocero, al quale oggi sono molto legato, mi sono trovato improvvisamente davanti un monitor, dove un dottore evidenzia un quadro clinico comporomesso ed una diagnosi drammatica e infausta.Ecco,l'onda che arriva,la mia vita ricambia,per forze di cose ricambia,sei  inebetito,e non sai cosa dire, a chi dire,sai solo che dovrai essere forte per te e per gli altri,sai solo che anche questa volta senti di dovertene far carico perchè senti così.Inizia una recita,non puoi dire tutto,puoi dire in parte,ti chiedi sei sia giusto,se sia giusto mentire  a chi guardandoti negli occhi ti chiede un filo di speranza.Ti senti un verme.Maledetta onda,ancora una volta.E così si inizia un percorso,accertamenti,ospedali,energie mentali che vanno a farsi friggere,disperazione che si mescola ad angoscia,malati di tumore,corsie,camici bianchi,ambienti ovattati dove a fatica filtra la luce del sole,il mondo è fuori,il mio mondo è fuori e non c'è più.Cammino come un fantasma,perchè in questo mondo parallelo fatti di corsie,luoghi asettici, luci soffuse,il tempo trascorre molto più lento,qui ci sono solo persone che aspettano di morire, di strappare qualche giorno di vita in più.Mi affaccio da una finestra in attesa di un ulteriore colloquio,e già, un ulteriore sofferenza,piano piano uccidono anche  le tue speranze residue.Anche voler sapere quanta vita ti resta ha un costo in questa nostra bell'italia.Il mio equilibrio?per un momento chiudo gli occhi, mi rivedo bambino su quella bicicletta sopra quello scivolo a doppia rampa,sono li sopra e aspetto,aspetto che i miei amici diano fuoco a sterpaglie e giornali facendo divampare un piccolo incendio alla fine della discesa dello scivolo,e quando le fiamme saranno relativamente alte lascerò i freni e giù per la discesa passando fra le fiamme..!!! é stato un grosso problema spiegare a mia madre perchè avevo una scarpa ed un calzino bruciato una sera!C'è un onda che mi aspetta,e laggiù infondo a questo percorso fatto di angoscia e dolore sta per arrivare,intanto mollo i freni le fiamme sono alte abbastanza......!


Sto vivendo il tuo stesso dramma. 
14 novembre 2011: mia madre è in forte stato confusionale. La portiamo al pronto soccorso. Pensiamo a un ictus o a una patologia collegata all'aterosclerosi.
Diagnosi: gliosarcoma di IV grado.
Il neurochirurgo che la opera ci dice che il tempo medio di sopravvivenza è di 12 mesi.
Lei, nonostante tutto, è ancora qui. Due sabati fa sono andata a trovarla con mia figlia, sguardo perso, sorriso ebete sul volto. Non ha riconosciuto nessuno e lei era persa chissà dove.
Siamo ritornate ieri: sguardo un filo più vigile, ha brancato il braccio di mia figlia quasi volesse dirle:" so che ti voglio bene, che sei una parte di me ma non mi ricordo chi sei...". Non avete idea di quanto sono morta dentro...Non ci riconosce se non in rarissimi momenti fortunati.
La nostra fortuna è il fatto che non da segni di sofferenza. Non si lamenta. Ma io devo impormi di andarla a trovare perchè io ho un'altra mamma nei miei ricordi, io avrei voluto un'altra mamma ora qui con me...
Io non posso mostrarmi triste o disperata. In primis per mia figlia. Poi per mio padre che sta dimostrando una coraggio e una forza d'animo che non gli conoscevo.
Però è dura dover spiegare a mia figlia che la nonna comprende poco, e che è normale che non la riconosca.


----------



## celafarò (2 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mollare?a costo di star male ma chi molla?é solo che non capisco se navigare in un mare piatto sia solo un illusione.


Fatti forza,prima o poi rivivrai l'illusione di navigare in un mare piatto.


----------

